# ThruNite TH-10 Headlamp 1*18650



## amaretto (Apr 8, 2015)

The new Thrunite TH-10 headlamp is in production. It will be available in cool and neutral white. Some impressions of a pre-production prototype:

▪ weight: 85 g w/o battery, headband 45 g
▪ seize: 77,8 * 52,7 * 29 * 24 mm (l * d * Ø head * Ø body)
▪ 5 brightness leves + hidden S.O.S
▪ light orange peel reflector
▪ elektr. reverse polarity protection
▪ voltage range: 2.7 - 12 V (1*18650 / 2*18350/16340/CR123A)
▪ discharge protection

my measurements:
▪ current (1*18650): 1/ 25/ 350/ 1.450/ 2.700 mA (Firefly/ Low/ Mid/ High/ Turbo)
▪ output ca. 700 Lumen (2*18350) / 660 Lumen (1*18650) for neutral white version
▪ beam distance: 150 m / 5.525 cd (18650) or 161 m / 6.500 cd (2*18350)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tailcap on both ends?? Never saw that before.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks very prototype, never mind heavy!


----------



## den331 (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like the jetbeam hc20http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37132


----------



## js82 (May 17, 2015)

Has anybody bought one of these yet? I hope selfbuilt does a review on this.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 12, 2015)

js82 said:


> Has anybody bought one of these yet? I hope selfbuilt does a review on this.


I just got one last week and it's my favorite headlamp at the moment. Yes it's heavier than a Zebralight headlamp but not as heavy as it looks. Heat transfer it fantastic and the whole light heats up quite evenly. Output is great and it throws very well. Build quality is fantastic. I like this design for headlamps because it's easy to tilt to the needed angle and the head strap is very comfortable and secure.


----------



## snurblet (Jun 13, 2015)

JohnnyMac said:


> I just got one last week...



Does the headband say "THRUINTE"?


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 13, 2015)

snurblet said:


> Does the headband say "THRUINTE"?


Yes it does. Just like in the pics.

Correction...I didn't even catch that in the pic or in your typing. 

No, it is spelled correctly on the real headband you get - "Thrunite"


----------



## snurblet (Jun 13, 2015)

It's misspelled in the OP pics.

Not on the TN website, though: 

http://www.thrunite.com/th10-nw


----------



## markr6 (Jun 13, 2015)

abarth_1200 said:


> Looks very prototype, never mind heavy!


LOL I was going to say that. Or made by some high school kid in shop class.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 13, 2015)

snurblet said:


> It's misspelled in the OP pics.
> 
> Not on the TN website, though:
> 
> http://www.thrunite.com/th10-nw


I didn't catch the misspelling in those photos or typed in the other post. The headband comes with the correct spelling. LOL!


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 21, 2015)

den331 said:


> Looks like the jetbeam hc20



The difference between the two is on the low end settings. The JB low is at 70 lumen which honestly is to bright for some applications (like reading a map). The Thrunite has two settings below that, firefly at 0.3 and then low with is at 10 (if I am remembering correctly). This is now on my list of lights that I want.

Eagle


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 25, 2015)

I received my TH 10 yesterday and i like it. It´s the NW version. It´s not bulky or heavy in my opinion. However, one thing that i noticed is that my light appears to lack the turbo mode. When running it on 2xRCR 123 i manage to activate the turbo mode by double clicking, but when running it with a fully charged 1x18650 3400 mAh 3,7V battery, i can´t activate turbo mode! I can only activate high mode. I´ve tried with several 18650 batteries. 

Is my light defective? :thinking: Can you activate turbo while running it on 1x18650 battery?


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 25, 2015)

i have no problem activating turbo mode on mine with any cell I've tried. If you really can't get it working it might be defective. How many 18650 cells have you tried? Just the one? If you have others, try a different make cell before filing an RMA with ThruNite. If you bought it from Amazon just do an exchange.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 25, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> I received my TH 10 yesterday and i like it. It´s the NW version. It´s not bulky or heavy in my opinion. However, one thing that i noticed is that my light appears to lack the turbo mode. When running it on 2xRCR 123 i manage to activate the turbo mode by double clicking, but when running it with a fully charged 1x18650 3400 mAh 3,7V battery, i can´t activate turbo mode! I can only activate high mode. I´ve tried with several 18650 batteries.
> 
> Is my light defective? :thinking: Can you activate turbo while running it on 1x18650 battery?


I hate to say, but this the second or third different light that has had an issue with Turbo from TN I've read in last little while here on CPF. 
I wonder if this more common with them then realized. 
Sorry don't mean to sound negative on your issue friend.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/403045
Looking for other thread.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 26, 2015)

JohnnyMac said:


> i have no problem activating turbo mode on mine with any cell I've tried. If you really can't get it working it might be defective. How many 18650 cells have you tried? Just the one? If you have others, try a different make cell before filing an RMA with ThruNite. If you bought it from Amazon just do an exchange.



I´ve tried a Xtar 18650 3400mAh, an Olight 18560 3400mAh and an Eagletac 18650 3400mAh, but it will not enter turbo mode on either of these batteries.



WarRaven said:


> I hate to say, but this the second or third different light that has had an issue with Turbo from TN I've read in last little while here on CPF.
> I wonder if this more common with them then realized.
> Sorry don't mean to sound negative on your issue friend.
> 
> ...



Then it looks like my light is defective. I´ve been waiting for a reply from ThruNite to hear what they have to say about the issue.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 26, 2015)

I cannot find this light on amazon, but several people have made comments indicating that it is there. Can somebody find a link (either post it or by PM)? Thanks

Eagle


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 8, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> I cannot find this light on amazon, but several people have made comments indicating that it is there. Can somebody find a link (either post it or by PM)? Thanks
> 
> Eagle



I baught my light via Ebay, but here you go:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00WWNI85W/ or
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WWNI85W/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Now i received a reply from ThruNite. The light is defective an i have now sent it back for replacement. I hope that the new light that i will receive will work so that i can access the turbo mode using 18650 batteries.





Here is a comparison picture of the ThruNite TH10 and a light in similar size, the Crelant CH10.

The ThruNite Th10 weighs including strap and a 18650 batteri 180 grams. The Crelant CH10 weighs including strap and a 18650 battery 166 grams.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 11, 2015)

This thread has been around for several months and no one bothered to ask why Thrunite is charging a $6 premium to buy cool white instead of warm white? I'm honestly shocked I am the first person to ask this.


----------



## LUBE UP (Jul 16, 2015)

Is this a pure spot?


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 17, 2015)

LUBE UP said:


> Is this a pure spot?



I did not get so much time to test it before i sent my light back, but no it´s not a pure spotlight if that is what you wonder. It has plenty of sidespill.



Beacon of Light said:


> This thread has been around for several months and no one bothered to ask why Thrunite is charging a $6 premium to buy cool white instead of warm white? I'm honestly shocked I am the first person to ask this.



I don´t know why there is a price difference between those.:thinking:

Btw, i am not so impressed by ThruNites customers service. Still have not recevied any replacement light for my defective light that i sent back or got any specific answer when it will be shipped either.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 13, 2015)

Earlier this week i received the replacement light. There is basically still the same issue with this light. :sigh:


When using a 18650 battery, the light does not enter true turbo mode. The difference is barely seen between high and turbo mode. The light does not deliver 750 lumens with a standard 18650 battery, at least not in Neutral White version. Only when one use RCR123 batteries, one enters real turbo mode. Maybe the Cool White version is more powerful?

The replacement light was also sent without trackingnumber and the fact that it took a month to receive a replacement light does not impress me.

Sorry to say, but i don´t think that i will buy a ThruNite light again.


----------



## sanders (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually I have no problems to enter true turbo mode (or in the minimum I believe this is the turbo mode) - does anyone else has this problem? I never used a CR123A batterie and I also have a Neutral White version.


----------



## insanefred (Aug 25, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Earlier this week i received the replacement light. There is basically still the same issue with this light. :sigh:
> 
> 
> When using a 18650 battery, the light does not enter true turbo mode. The difference is barely seen between high and turbo mode. The light does not deliver 750 lumens with a standard 18650 battery, at least not in Neutral White version. Only when one use RCR123 batteries, one enters real turbo mode. Maybe the Cool White version is more powerful?
> ...



Those tracking numbers are important to me. Not that we have a huge problem people doing it in my area, but there are people that follow parcel trucks around to deliver packages after they leave, they jack it from your front porch. :shakehead

So it is best to know some time frame when your item will be delivered.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 25, 2015)

insanefred said:


> Those tracking numbers are important to me. Not that we have a huge problem people doing it in my area, but there are people that follow parcel trucks around to deliver packages after they leave, they jack it from your front porch. :shakehead
> 
> So it is best to know some time frame when your item will be delivered.



I got an estimated delivery date from ThruNite so i had a time frame if the package had not arrived. However, since the package was sent via regular mail, there was no tracking number and it was delivered right at my front porch when i was not at home, and anyone could easily have stolen it. Yes, tracking numbers are indeed important.


----------



## spinny (Sep 2, 2015)

Just picked this up on Amazon. I'm noticing that if I press the button at the edge it will stick and remain pressed down. During normal use this only happens maybe 1 out of 10 times. But the fact that it's now happening every time I press the button off-center is making me wonder if I should send it back. Anyone else notice this with theirs?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 4, 2015)

Can the top strap be removed completely? I have a lot of headlamps and I never use the top strap. Also on Amazon the price for both the NW and CW are $39.99 now. Also will these accept protected RCR123's?


----------



## eebowler (Sep 4, 2015)

I received two NW versions recently. 1) The tint is UGLY. CPF ancients would remember the term 'pee green' from the luxeon lottery days... Both lights have the same tint.  2) The difference between high and turbo is hardly noticeable. I'm pretty sure the difference is more noticeable with freshly charged, high (10A) drain cells but I can't verify that now (don't have the light at work.) 
.
In general, I do like the light. It is a bit heavy with the weight very much forward but, the current controlled circuit with well spaced mode is nice and having a copper star is nice too. (I have yet to verify weather it's DTP or not). It should be easy enough to put on a new LED (the star is 1mm thin so a notigon might cause problems.)
.
Beacon, the light is advertised to accept up to 12.6V and the 'manual' says it can accept 2xRCR123 cells.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 4, 2015)

eebowler said:


> Beacon, the light is advertised to accept up to 12.6V and the 'manual' says it can accept 2xRCR123 cells.



Yes, I knew it accepts 2 RCR123s or 1-18650 cell but I need to know if a "protected" RCR123 will FIT in the tube? On my Zebralight CR123 headlamps only non-protected cells fit since protected cells have a much thicker wrapper to accommodate the resistor. I did manage to get a protected Ultrafire 880mAh cell in my old Zebralight H31 but it was STUCK in the tube. I had to glue a pen cap to the cell in order to extract it and would only buy this if there is extra room to accommodate protected cells. Thanks.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 4, 2015)

I would like to add some words about the difference between High and Turbo modes.
I use my Neutron 2Cv2 with a 18350 battery. It's almost impossible to see the difference between Turbo and High mode,maybe only when the battery is freshly charged.
So,I decided to measure the output and my measurements show 800Lm for Turbo and 600Lm for High mode. There is quite a high difference,but without measuring,it is hardly noticeable by eye.


----------



## eebowler (Sep 7, 2015)

The star does have a direct thermal path (or at least, there was continuity between the thermal pad and the exterior of the star.)
http://s211.photobucket.com/user/eebowler/media/WP_20150905_013_zpstgefzpc2.jpg.html
.

After removing the retaining ring, there is a pill that can be removed 





[/URL][/img]

HOWEVER, the driver is seated firmly inside of the pill so when you pull on the pill to remove it, you can burst the +ve input into the driver like I did. 



[/URL][/img]

As you can see in below, the tube with the +ve spring has threading on it so, can be removed (this pic looks into the head of the light)



[/URL][/img]

I was lucky that the +ve cap AND tube came out as one piece  It might have been a tad more difficult to remove if i only had the tube to hold on to. On the inside of the remaining head, the circular PCB is where the +ve from the driver is soldered to. (in this pic, you're looking into the +ve end of the tube.)



[/URL][/img]

Driver:



[/URL][/img]



[/URL][/img]


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks *amaretto* for the information and pictures!

I have two questions about this headlamp: 

1: is it regulated/what is the runtime at highest mode(I understand is should be much longer with a 18650)?

2: is the light protected from accidental activation by slightly loosening the tailcap?

Patric


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 10, 2015)

damn i wish I had seen this thread before ordering this on the lightning deal the other day. I also can't get turbo to activate, I tried 18650, 123, and rcr123. I'm charcgung an 18650 now so I can try at 4.2v, but not sure it will matter. I also had the issue with the on/off button getting stuck a few times and I also saw some flicker. will test it out again with fresh 18650, but will probably be returning it, thats too many strikes against it right off the bat and I worry about the longevity of this unit


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 10, 2015)

I had no luck with fully charged battery, it simply will not go to turbo. button can get stuck in on mode still if you press it near the edge, and was still flickering a little when I put fresh 18650 in. Sending it back for a refund, I dont want to get into an endless loop of returns with this as I feel its not engineereed properly. headband top strap is uncomfortable as well


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought one of these a few days ago on one of the Amazon Lightning deals. I got the Neutral White and I have tested it with two different cells, A keeppower protected 3400mah battery and a nitecore protected 2300mah that came with my mh25 and I am happy to report that both cells work with the turbo mode. They are all 18650s obviously and I did not check the charge level but they should both be at least 75% charged if not more.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 22, 2016)

Are you guys seeing pretty good differences in the Turbo vs High mode...

I got one just the other day and love the form factor and how easy it goes into Firefly, 
The Firefly mode is lower than my Quark 2xAA XM-L and it's lovely. 

But I am thinking I don't have a real Turbo either...


----------



## MikeB. (Feb 22, 2016)

I tested a NW version with a unprotected LG MJ1 18650 battery.

4.18v
H- 1375ma
T- 2115ma

4.00v
H- 1415ma
T- 1885ma

3.84v
H- 1480ma
T- 1580ma

3.65v
H- 1250ma
T- 1250ma

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 22, 2016)

So it definatley has a cut out setting to eliminate Turbo mode somewhere above 3.65V. 

Guess I need to try and verify with my DMM to see if I'm drawing the current on TURBO mode.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 23, 2016)

Also I am going to try and figure out how to correctly get the head strap working, they sewed it together all wrong. 
It works but the rear three way intersection should just be adjustable side to side. And each sewn loop in the ends of the fabric
should have been sewn around the center of the tri-glides.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 23, 2016)

Just checked, 

Using my DMM current is identical on high versus turbo, 

However if I try it with 2 x CR123s I get above 2A.

I am assuming this is defective as it should go onto Turbo mode with a new fresh 18650 which is what I tested it with initially. 

It was purchased through Amazon Prime so I'll request another and see what happens.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 1, 2016)

My second one was a dud also and will not go into Turbo mode no matter what. 

Guess this one will be my last, I'm not sure I want to try a third one. 

Love the concept, and the easy of use but Turbo should work! 

FWIW I'm testing by checking current draw not trying to tell with my eyes.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Mar 2, 2016)

Greenbean, what cell are you using in the light?


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 2, 2016)

Xtar 3100, 
AW 2900, 
2XCR123 Surefire cells also,


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm considering getting a third one and just working with it, I absolutely love the interface and love the ability to run an 18650 or 2 lithium cells, it's so easy just to reach up and press and hold the button and you get Firefly, and even if I only cycle through the three modes the high beam is good enough for everything I need it to do around the campsite or in the house, or even in the backyard for that matter.


----------



## Skimo (Mar 23, 2016)

After getting one for my father in law, I got one. Turbo works just fine.


----------



## turboBB (Mar 26, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> 1: is it regulated/what is the runtime at highest mode(I understand is should be much longer with a 18650)?
> 
> 2: is the light protected from accidental activation by slightly loosening the tailcap?
> 
> Patric



Hey Patric,

I know your q's are a bit old now but in the event you're still looking for answers both of these including the lack of easily discernible difference between High/Tubro are covered in my in-depth vid review:


1) No (not on single 18650 at least, will check 2 cells config in future) - runtime chart @ 10:05
2) Yes, you can lock out by loosening the battery cap (@ 3:21)

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## cmichael (May 7, 2016)

turboBB said:


> Hey Patric,
> 
> I know your q's are a bit old now but in the event you're still looking for answers both of these including the lack of easily discernible difference between High/Tubro are covered in my in-depth vid review:
> 
> ...




Nice reviews, I had this headlamp in CW vision for few months, liking it, I'm taking this and Nitecore MH20GT and Thrunite TN 30 to upcoming trip to Hong Kong and China, I think will cover most the area.


----------



## Kingshouse (Mar 27, 2017)

I just bought one, a nw version. I tried 2 different 18650s, have not tried 123s yet. I can not tell any difference between high and turbo. At first I thought it was just going off with first click then back on with second click, but if you start out on low or medium a double click brings you to "turbo" which is actually high, then a second double click brings you to strobe. I am really not sure what to do about this, whether I should contact Thrunite or just use it as is.......


----------

